# Benzo or Beta Blocker for a one off occasion



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi,

Just wondered if any of you ever used either a benzo or a beta blocker for a one off occasion? Im already taking Zoloft but I want to relieve the physical symptoms of anxiety for one day or a one off presentation. I don't plan to take this medication again after this, but what works better in your experience if you are already on an anti depressant?

Also can you take this medication a couple of hours before or do you have to build tolerance about a week before? Just don't want the shaking, sweating and my heart beating like it's going to explode on the day getting in the way.

Thanx guys.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

If you just want to get relieve from the physical symptoms of anxiety then the beta blocker Inderal (Propranolol) is perfect. It works within ~ 30-60 minutes - controls the racing heart, the trembling, the sweating... - and it is not addictive. Instead of benzos like Xanax, it's very easy to get in general.


----------



## wtf? (Mar 13, 2009)

Propranolol is a life saver. I wish I had known about it year's ago. It'll work great for your situation.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Before extremely stressful situations you can of course combine Propranolol with a benzodiazepine like Xanax, that should kill 80-100% of your anxiety. You have to test the combination and the doses earlier at home to make sure you are calm but not sedated.


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanx for the advice, a just read a few posts about Beta blockers and I think I'd rather head in that direction. Are all beta blockers the same though? I don't get the differences between the types. Seems like everyone takes Inderal/Propranolol for anxiety but there are so many other types of Beta blockers, what if my doctor prescribes a different type, will it still have the same effect?


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sounds like a beta blocker or a benzo would work great. I am currently doing the same thing as you. Only want to be on a med when I really really need it and want to be myself completely sober the rest of the time. I take ativan and so far have only used it once and that was just to see if the dosage was correct or not. It worked pretty good imho. Will use it for job interview and first couple days of work. Maybe for panic attacks in social situations etc.


----------



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

Anachiel said:


> Thanx for the advice, a just read a few posts about Beta blockers and I think I'd rather head in that direction. Are all beta blockers the same though? I don't get the differences between the types. Seems like everyone takes Inderal/Propranolol for anxiety but there are so many other types of Beta blockers, what if my doctor prescribes a different type, will it still have the same effect?


I would ask specifically for propranolol/inderal rather than just asking for a beta blocker. It is not clear if the other ones are as effective as propranolol is.


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

I was given a script for propranol and was told to take 10mg dosages. Does anyone find 10mg is enough before a presentation? It just seems like a low dose, not that I would be silly enough to go against doctor's orders, but just wondering what dosages others have taken. Do different people require different dosages for anxiety according to their level of anxiety?

Any replies would be appreciated.


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

Anachiel said:


> I was given a script for propranol and was told to take 10mg dosages. Does anyone find 10mg is enough before a presentation? It just seems like a low dose, not that I would be silly enough to go against doctor's orders, but just wondering what dosages others have taken. Do different people require different dosages for anxiety according to their level of anxiety?
> 
> Any replies would be appreciated.


10 mg is pretty legit. Technically you can take up to 40 mg in a dose and up to three times in a day and be fine, but you shouldn't obviously for your purposes. If you don't trust that 10 would work, or don't have time to test 10, it won't be bad at all to add more. I personally don't get that many side effects from it/notice it at all unless I'm drinking while on it.

My doctor here gave me 10 mg tablets and rationed out only like 10. I went to Australia to study abroad, they gave me a 100 tablet container of 40 mg pills. I'm not sure what that says about Australian pharmaceutical care, but honestly if it were a very dangerous drug, I doubt they would give me that much willingly.


----------



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

5 to 20 mg is a common dosage. I spent some time experimenting with dosages and I can feel the difference going from 5 mg to 10 mg to 20 mg. Going above 20 mg doesn't seem to have much additional benefit beyond lasting longer. The amount I take varies with the situation. Sometimes I only need 5 mg, sometimes I need more.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Any update on this? I plan on visiting my doctor.

I just want to control my blushing/sweating. Please help me.


----------



## tuneful (Sep 18, 2009)

My doctor originally told be to try 10 or 20 mgs and said to up it 40 or 60 if I needed to. I'm 185 pounds and after 10 years of using Inderal only when I need to for public speaking type situations, I find that 30-40 mgs about an hour before does the job for me. 20 mgs has an effect, but not enough.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

If it's only a off-of thing, a benzo is fine. Most doctors won't really be opposed to prescribing you 2-3 pills...



Positive said:


> Any update on this? I plan on visiting my doctor.
> 
> I just want to control my blushing/sweating. Please help me.


I think we came to the conclusion in your own thread that a beta blocker is best, but other than that, we can't help you. Just go and visit your doctor already!


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

tuneful said:


> My doctor originally told be to try 10 or 20 mgs and said to up it 40 or 60 if I needed to. I'm 185 pounds and after 10 years of using Inderal only when I need to for public speaking type situations, I find that 30-40 mgs about an hour before does the job for me. 20 mgs has an effect, but not enough.


Can you describe your situation before and after?

Thanks.

I am around that weight as well. How did you bring it up? Is inderal a general term for it?


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

meyaj said:


> If it's only a off-of thing, a benzo is fine. Most doctors won't really be opposed to prescribing you 2-3 pills...
> 
> I think we came to the conclusion in your own thread that a beta blocker is best, but other than that, we can't help you. Just go and visit your doctor already!


I'm just nervous as you know. I will bring up the benzo idea. Thanks. I just wanted to make sure I am suggesting something correctly. I don't want to be on prozac.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Bringing up the idea of benzos on a first visit to the doctor for sweating problems might get you labeled a drug seeker...


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I recommend that you try the unselective beta blocker Inderal (Propranolol) first. If your anxiety symptoms are mainly physical then it should do the trick, the drug is on the market since decades and considered safe without the abuse potential of eg. benzos. The doses needed to control 'stage fright' are in general also pretty low compared to what people with cardiovascular problems need.

I also agree with meyaj: If you (would) say "I want Xanax and nothing else" at your first visit at a Pdoc then he probably 'won't be amused'.


----------



## tuneful (Sep 18, 2009)

Positive said:


> Can you describe your situation before and after?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I am around that weight as well. How did you bring it up? Is inderal a general term for it?


Go over to the thread titled 'public speaking and my experience with Inderal'... or something like that. That will probably answer your questions.


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

I tried 10mg of Propranolol one weekend and I tried to think of that nervous situation and didn't feel nervous (felt slightly different) but how are you supposed to know how nervous you are actually going to be when you are attempting that scary situation. The day after I tried taking one in the morning and one in the afternoon (doctor told me to trial this but actually take 3 10mg doses in one day but I only took 2 cause I wasn't feeling nervous, well the next day I totally felt out of it and zonked out in bed, just didn't have any energy at all, does it do this to you? Not that it was such a big deal cause Im only planning to take it for that one off occasion but Im just not sure if 10mg will be enough on the actual presentation day. Guess I'll have to ask the doctor if it's safe to increase it to 20mg, Im seeing him over the next week or so. That's my experience with this medication so far.


----------



## Smurzy2 (Oct 28, 2008)

Will Xanax also help with physical symptoms such as blushing, heartbeat,..etc? or will i need a beta blocker? Also what dosage of xanax should i take for something like public speaking?


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Smurzy2 said:


> Will Xanax also help with physical symptoms such as blushing, heartbeat,..etc? or will i need a beta blocker? Also what dosage of xanax should i take for something like public speaking?


Xanax can do it all. It's impossible to say how much you'll need, but 0.5-1mg is good for someone with no tolerance, especially since you probably don't want to look drunk while speaking in public


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

Well it happened, I finally did the presentation and I have never felt or sounded so confident in all my life. Propranolol is a wonder drug! No pounding heart beat at all which meant I could concentrate on just being myself and doing what I had to do, with great results. My doctor said I could go up to 40mg and I did, I never had any side effects going higher than 10mg. Like someone else posted before, I think the higher dose justs lasts longer. Im so happy

Also thanx guys for all your advice.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm sorry to butt in your topic with a question. But all of you who takes beta blocker, checked your heart? or have any heart conditions running in your family? My doctor listed the med as one of the options for me, but I tend to have a low blood pressure and a family history with a "few" heart attacks...


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Anachiel said:


> Well it happened, I finally did the presentation and I have never felt or sounded so confident in all my life. Propranolol is a wonder drug! No pounding heart beat at all which meant I could concentrate on just being myself and doing what I had to do, with great results. My doctor said I could go up to 40mg and I did, I never had any side effects going higher than 10mg. Like someone else posted before, I think the higher dose justs lasts longer. Im so happy
> 
> Also thanx guys for all your advice.


Nice, good to hear it helped


----------



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

Anachiel said:


> Well it happened, I finally did the presentation and I have never felt or sounded so confident in all my life. Propranolol is a wonder drug! No pounding heart beat at all which meant I could concentrate on just being myself and doing what I had to do, with great results. My doctor said I could go up to 40mg and I did, I never had any side effects going higher than 10mg. Like someone else posted before, I think the higher dose justs lasts longer. Im so happy
> 
> Also thanx guys for all your advice.


:boogie


----------

